# Toro CCR 2450 (Model 38515) Governor Linkage Issue



## RideRed0331 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello All,

I recently bought a TORO CCR 2450 single stage 2-stroke snowblower that had a locked up governor, so the engine went immediately to wide open throttle and did not come back down. I looked at the linkage, and the governor flap to carb linkage is all bent out of shape, I believe from the PO removing the carb and bending the crap out of it. I got it free, but now have a surging issue. The linkage will pop off with even the slightest pressure, so I know it is still not bent properly.

I'm hoping someone can post a picture of what the linkage is supposed to look like?

This is what it currently looks like:


----------

